#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-18
<dcibelios> Holas a tots
<jordisayol> bones dcibelios
<dcibelios> un dubte, com puc fer pq desde l'update manager pugui actualizar a 11.04 ??
<dcibelios> no se que tocar a les setting
<dcibelios> s
<jordisayol> t'has d'esperar a que surti la versió definitiva
<dcibelios> pero encara no està?
<dcibelios> a la web de www.ubuntu.com ja està la definitiva sembla
<jordisayol> llavors, passats uns dies t'apareixerà com a opció a l'actualitzador de programari, si tens configurades les fonts de programari que t'avisi de qualsevol versió nova, i no només de les LTS (Long Term Suport )
<dcibelios> tinc la de normal releases
<jordisayol> no, la que hi ha és la darrera beta, que d'aquí uns dies es convertirà en la definitiva
<dcibelios> tens raó, per baixaar és la 11.04 beta
<jordisayol> doncs així has d'esperar-te
<dcibelios> si, no prob
<dcibelios> ja la teniu? esteu contents amb 110.04, crec que no hi han molts canvis
<jordisayol> hi tant que hi ha canvis! jo no l'he provat però actualitzen a gnome 3 i a sobre Ubuntu posa el seu propi gestor d'escriptori, cosa que ja veurem que passa amb el temps
<dcibelios> i porta firefox 4 crec
<jordisayol> no ho sé però podria
<dcibelios> vale, gràcies
<dcibelios> :)
<pespin> RainCT, ping
<RainCT> bones pespin
<pespin> RainCT, ieps
<pespin> tenia un dubte de python/dbus pro ja me'l han resolt :P
<pespin> com van les vacances?
<RainCT> xD
<RainCT> bé
<RainCT> he anat a la FME avui xD
<RainCT> i dels 10 problemes que ha posat el que ha vingut (un rus que treballa a Google i és núm. 1 al rànquing de Topcoder) me n'ha sortit un xDD
<RainCT> ara, hi havia profes també (per ex. un dels que teniem a IL l'any passat i no n'ha fet cap xD)
<RainCT> pespin: ^
<pespin> jaja
<pespin> guai :)
<pespin> jo he stat mirant-me alguna coseta de SHR i descansat a casa avui
<pespin> ahir vaig anar a la platja :D
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-19
<tarraco> Hola!
<tarraco> algú té ganes i temps per ajudar-me?
<jordisayol> digues tarraco
<tarraco> bé, dos problemes
<tarraco> el primer que no puc arrencar el meu ubuntu 9.10
<tarraco> em surt la icona, i despres missatges d'error
<jordisayol> que et fa?
<jordisayol> quina icona?
<tarraco> target filesystem doesn't have s/bint/init
<tarraco> ...
<tarraco> i he estat buscant pels forums i tal.. i no trobo solució
<tarraco> ara estic des del CD
<jordisayol> aha
<tarraco> i he l'he instalat a un altre pc per poderme conectar a internet allà i anar comentant el que em surti en aquest
<tarraco> i era resulta que des d'aquell no em troba les xarxes wifi
<jordisayol> i si mires la partició des del gparted que et diu?
<tarraco> entretingut estic.. ajja
<tarraco> em pots ajudar primer a resoldre lo de la conexió a l'altre pc?¿
<tarraco> (esk no en sé gaire) l'utilitzo a nivell d'usuari i aquests problemes em costen
<jordisayol> es que això ho pots fer des del live cd
<tarraco> guai, doncs m'ho pots anar indicant?
<jordisayol> com tens el sistema? anglès? català?
<jordisayol> be, es el mateix
<tarraco> em surt en ancles ara
<jordisayol> ves a System / adminstration
<tarraco> aha
<jordisayol> i cerca el programa gparted
<tarraco> obert
<tarraco> et dic el que m'hi diu?
<jordisayol> a dalt a la dreta et mostra les particions disponibles, estigin muntades  onop
<jordisayol> sip
<tarraco> dev/sda 1
<tarraco> ext4 les giges lliures tal.. i al final hi diu boot
<tarraco> dp el sda 2  (dibuix d'una clau) extended
<tarraco> i el sda5 (tb clau) linux-swap
<jordisayol> molt be. i al desplegable de dalt a la dreta que hi ha?
<tarraco> dev/sda (Gigues)
<jordisayol> només això?
<tarraco> si
<tarraco> i la icona i tal
<jordisayol> no no, però només hi ha una entrada oi?
<tarraco> si
<tarraco> no se'm desplega re
<tarraco> hola?
<jordisayol> un moment
<tarraco> d'acord
<jordisayol> si fas $ ls /dev/sd*
<jordisayol> que et torna?
<tarraco> a la consola?
<jordisayol> sip
<tarraco> dev/sda .... i el mateix amb sda1, 2, i 5
<jordisayol> perdona que tenia un altre per aquí
<jordisayol> a veure
<jordisayol> si obres el gparted
<tarraco> aha
<jordisayol> i a la partició que ext4 fes clic amb el botó dret i mira de desmuntar-la
<tarraco> i si faig aixo ke pasa? preguntu....
<jordisayol> has arrancat amb el cd? cap rpoblema
<tarraco> no em permet l'opcio
<jordisayol> si has arrancat amb la partició, no et deixarà
<jordisayol> i segur que has arrancat amb el cd?
<tarraco> sisi
<tarraco> he posat el cd i he optat per l'opció "prova l'ubuntu sense tokar res del sitema .."
<jordisayol> un moment que estic arrancant ubuntu des del live cd
<tarraco> d'acod
<jordisayol> a veure, fes un llistat de les particions que tens al gparted. només el nom i la mida
<jordisayol> p.e. /dev/sda1/ 480 mb.
<tarraco> oks
<tarraco> sda1 ext4 146,18GB 43,65 GB 102,54 GB
<tarraco> sda2 2.86 GB
<tarraco> sda5 2.86 GB
<jordisayol> i ja està oi?
<jordisayol> val
<tarraco> si, al desplegable ke deies abans, sda 148.05 GB
<jordisayol> sda és la unitat
<jordisayol> i sda1-5 son les particions
<tarraco> aha
<jordisayol> sda5 és una patició lògica dins de sda2, que fa servir tot l'espai de sda2, que és una partició física
<tarraco> aha
<jordisayol> i sda1 és la partició principal , a on deses les dades i a on hi ha el sistema intaŀlat
<tarraco> aha
<jordisayol> a sda5 hi ha la memòria swap, o també anomenada memòria d'intercanvi
<tarraco> val
<jordisayol> básicament serveix per evitar que el sistema es pugui quedar sense memòria quan se suoperi el límit de la memòria física
<jordisayol> dit això
<tarraco> aha
<tarraco> et vaig entenent mes o menys
<jordisayol> que la sda2/5 estigui sent usada quan fas servir live cd, podria ser, però que la partició sda1 estigui montada amb el live, i que no la puguis desmuntar, no te cap sentit
<tarraco> aha
<jordisayol> o sigui que, si has iniciat des del live cd, al gparted hauries de poder desmuntar (si no ho està ja) i verificar ( en anglès, check
<tarraco> chek si ke m'ho deixa fer
<tarraco> ho faig?
<jordisayol> el ceck? sip
<tarraco> a sota de tot m'hi diu..
<tarraco> check and repair file system (ext4) on/dev/sda1
<jordisayol> això mateix
<tarraco> i a la finestra mateix 1 operation pending
<jordisayol> a veure, ja has fet això?
<jordisayol> doncs ara ho has posat en cua de treballs a fer
<tarraco> si, segon botó i kina opcio
<jordisayol> si mires a dalt, veuràs un símbol de check de color verd
<jordisayol> prem-lo
<tarraco> em diu ke si estic segur ke tal.. ke pot ser ke perdi dades..
<tarraco> kliko ke si?
<jordisayol> una cosa tarraco, amb aquest programa pots esborrar tota una partició, per tant , ves amb compte
<jordisayol> no li has dit que faci res més oi?
<tarraco> no
<jordisayol> doncs digues-li que endavant
<tarraco> nomes aixo de chek and repair file system ext4 on dev/sda1
<jordisayol> de totes maneres, ara mateix no hi pots accedir a la partició nop?
<jordisayol> sip
<tarraco> accedir com vols dir?
<tarraco> (ei ho sento si soc una mica pardi..)
<jordisayol> no home, vull  dir que de problemes ja en tens al disc nop?
<tarraco> ah, sisi
<tarraco> no puc entrar a l'ubuntu com ho feia fins ahir
<jordisayol> ja has fet el check?
<tarraco> no
<tarraco> esperav a ke em deies
<tarraco> voi
<tarraco> era em diu ke essta fent aixo, el chek i el repair
<tarraco> em diu ke succesfutly complet
<jordisayol> i alguna cosa mes?
<tarraco> no, l'estona ke ha trigat
<tarraco> i al gparted em diu el mateix ke abans
<jordisayol> has tancat la finestra de que ja ha acabat?
<jordisayol> no ho facis
<tarraco> si
<tarraco> ja ho havia fet..
<tarraco> ho torno a fer?
<jordisayol> es que en aquesta finestra hi ha un resum del que ha fet, tot prement un botó amb el símbol +
<jordisayol> home, es que si ha fet alguna cosa, ara ja no la farà
<tarraco> klar..
<tarraco> xD
<tarraco> pero esk he obert una pestanyeta (no se si la ke dius) i nomes hi deia aixo del temps
<jordisayol> sí, però dins de la finestra hi havia un altre botó +
<tarraco> :(
<jordisayol> és igual, fes una cosa, reinicia a veure si ha fet alguna cosa
<tarraco> oks
<tarraco> trigare una mica si he de tornar a entrar amb el cd i tal
<tarraco> merci, fins ara
<jordisayol> dew!
<tarraco> jordisayol
<jordisayol> digues
<tarraco> perfecte
<jordisayol> bé home! ;-)
<tarraco> buff
<tarraco> cada dia estimo mes ubuntu
<jordisayol> hehe
<tarraco> en serio
<jordisayol> ja fas còpies de seguretat de les dades no recuperables?
<jordisayol> bé GNU/Linux Unix en general
<tarraco> i alguna recomanacio per ke nom pasi mes
<tarraco> crec ke no..
<jordisayol> la recomanació és fer còpies de seguretat periòdicament
<tarraco> és llarg d'explicar?
<jordisayol> mhhh, de fet nop
<jordisayol> saps crear cd/dvd's a ubuntu?
<tarraco> si
<tarraco> pero no se si en tinc cap ara...
<tarraco> en tot cas ja tornaria a entrar en un altre moment i ho preguntaria o ho miraria als forums
<tarraco> i l'altre cosa ke voldria preguntar, si encara tens temps
<jordisayol> doncs vas i compres 5 dvd's re-gravables
<tarraco> es lo d'internet a l'altre pc
<tarraco> ho faré doncs
<jordisayol> el wifi?
<tarraco> si
<tarraco> t'explico
<tarraco> portatil una mica vell
<tarraco> d'una amiga ke tenia windows i li anava fatal
<tarraco> van intentar arreglarli
<tarraco> li van "destrossar" el wifi, no podia conectarse des de windows
<tarraco> i els hi viag dir kels posava ubuntu
<tarraco> ja esta instalat i tal..
<tarraco> pero a les conexions wifi no en troba cap com si diguessim
<jordisayol> quin ordinador és?
<tarraco> acer aspire 3000
<tarraco> windows xp tenia
<tarraco> 31GB lliures,
<tarraco> processador mobile AMD Sempron(tm) processor 3000+
<jordisayol> fes una cerca a sant Google amb alguna cosa com: ubuntu acer aspire 3000 wifi
<jordisayol> a veure que trobes
<tarraco> esk jo tinc el wicd
<jordisayol> ni idea
<tarraco> pero per instalarli necessito internet
<jordisayol> nop
<jordisayol> teniu la mateixa versió d'ubuntu?
<tarraco> sisi
<tarraco> 9.10
<jordisayol> doncs el apquet el tens tu  al teu ordinador, a /var/cache/apt/files
<jordisayol> files no, archives , perdona
<tarraco> i ken faig daixo
<jordisayol> has trobat el paquet del wicd?
<tarraco> estic cercant
<tarraco> esk enkara em costa entendre una mica aixo dels pakets
<jordisayol> al menu edita/selecciona els elements que coincideixin
<jordisayol> pots fer una cerca selectiva
<tarraco> pf, stik spes, em perdo
<jordisayol> des d'un terminal fes:
<jordisayol> $ ls /var/cache/apt/archives/*wicd*
<tarraco> al meu pc?¿
<jordisayol> si
<tarraco> em diu ke no
<jordisayol> que no?
<tarraco> no such file or directori
<jordisayol> tens el wicd instalat?
<tarraco> ... si
<tarraco> xD
<tarraco> tant és, no hi pateixis
<tarraco> pq estik agoviat ja
<tarraco> ja ho buscaré en un altre moment :)
<jordisayol> pots descarregar el paquet d'es d'aquí
<jordisayol> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wicd&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<jordisayol> però jo et recomanaria que li actualitzessis el sistema a ubuntu 10.10
<tarraco> si, dp li fare
<tarraco> kuan tingui internet ho fare des del seu pc
<jordisayol> segur que en un any ha millorat molt el suport del maquinari per a l'acer de la teva amiga
<tarraco> val
<jordisayol> ho dic perquè potser tens problemes de suport de maquinari amb la ubuntu 9.10
<jordisayol> tu mateix
<jordisayol> sort!
<tarraco> :)
<tarraco> moltes gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-20
<josep> hola una pregunteta, soc nou utilitzant ubuntu, m'agradaria descarregarme un programa per a gravar dvds, quin podria descarregarme?
<josep> pel·licules en dvd, en dades, no imatge, en mp3
<josep> hola una pregunteta, soc nou utilitzant ubuntu, m'agradaria descarregarme un programa per a gravar dvds, quin podria descarregarme?
<josep> pel·licules en dvd, en dades, no imatge, en mp3
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-21
<jordisayol> RainCT: ping
<RainCT> hola jordisayol
<jordisayol> bones RainCT
<jordisayol> escolta, tens alguna experiència amb cmake a l'hora de crear deb's?
<RainCT> jordisayol: quin problema tens?
<jordisayol> es que un projecte que ne faig el paquet deb ara canvien a cmake, i només se el fan servir a kde, no en tinc ni idea
<RainCT> jo faig servir dh7 que en principi ho fa tot sol
<RainCT> (ja coneix autotool, cmake, distutils, etc. i executa les instruccions que siguin quan toca)
<RainCT> però bé, si prefereixes posar les comandes manualment a debian/rules, en principi no hauria de tenir gaire complicació
<RainCT> simplement és mirar quines comandes té (diria que cmake; make), quines opcions li has de pasar i si crea fitxers temporals que calgui netejar
<jordisayol> o sigui que el que canvia és el conegut ./configure per cmake, és correcte?
<jordisayol> amb els pertinents paràmetres
<jordisayol> ja que el make, i el make install segueix sent el mateix, no?
<tarraco> hola bones, altra vegada x aki
<tarraco> necessito ajuda en la conexió a internet
<jordisayol> bones tarraco
<tarraco> alta vegada jo
<tarraco> no puc conectarme amb el network
<tarraco> busco mil coses al google i no ho trob
<jordisayol> amb ubuntu 9.10?
<tarraco> me baixat el paket del wicd al meu pc, posat a un pen
<tarraco> pero no se com ferho per instalarho a l'altre pc des del pen
<tarraco> si, exacte
<jordisayol> doncs connectes el pen, esperes aque s'automonti, obres la carpeta i fas clic al fitxer deb
<tarraco> ho he fet i em surt erro
<tarraco> r
<tarraco> ah, deu ser pq he de borrar el network
<tarraco> un segon
<jordisayol> quin error en concret?
<tarraco> si em diu ke hi ha un conflicte amb la instalacio del network
<tarraco> bé, crec ke l'stic desinstalant
<jordisayol> be
<tarraco> ara si obro el paket del wicd em diu un altre erro:
<tarraco> dependency is not satissfiable: python-urwid
<tarraco> ?
<tarraco> hi ets?
<jordisayol> perdona
<tarraco> si
<jordisayol> doncs cal que vagis al teu ordinador i copiïs el paquet python-urwid*.deb
<tarraco> i com ho faig aixo
<tarraco> esk no sé fer re del kem dius xD
<jordisayol> igual que ho has fet amb l'altre
<tarraco> l'altre me lhe baixat
<jordisayol> doncs fes-ho amb aquest també
<tarraco> vale, lhe baixat
<tarraco> i lhe instalat a l'altre ordinador
<jordisayol> doncs ara instaŀla un altre cop el que no et deixava
<tarraco> em diu el mateix error
<jordisayol> no ho entenc
<tarraco> :s
<jordisayol> posa el nom del deb que has instaŀlat
<tarraco> on
<jordisayol> has instaŀlat el paquet a l'altre ordinador oi?
<tarraco> he instalat el ke mas dit kem baixex
<jordisayol> a l'altre ordinador?
<tarraco> si, al ke no te internet
<jordisayol> quin nom te?
<tarraco> python-urwid_0.9.8.4-1_i386.deb
<jordisayol> i ara et diu que et manca aquest paquet?!
<tarraco> em diu literalment:
<tarraco> dependency is not satisfiable: python-urwid
<tarraco> res mes
<jordisayol> doncs el paquet no s'ha instaŀlat
<jordisayol> no se que ha passat
<tarraco> si, ho he fet i m'hi deia all dependencies are satisfied
<tarraco> i no puc fer un repositori manualment o algo?
<jordisayol> i l'has instaŀlat? segur?
<tarraco> mmm
<tarraco> un segon deixmau mirar
<tarraco> el busco al psynaptic i nom surt
<jordisayol> perquè no l'has instaŀlat
<tarraco> i doncs, com ho he de fer?
<jordisayol> escolta, un com s'ha obert el programa que et deia que tot estava satisfet, que has fet?
<tarraco> doble clic
<tarraco> i ha fet com una instalacio i ja esta
<tarraco> res mes
<jordisayol> doncs has de premer el botó instaŀla
<tarraco> O_o'
<tarraco> ..
<tarraco> xD
<tarraco> crec que t'enviaré un pernil
<tarraco> xD
<tarraco> vale
<tarraco> ara ja tinc el pro no em coneix cap xarxa
<jordisayol> però et reconeix el maquinari?
<jordisayol> escolta, jo he de marxar
<tarraco> perfecte
<tarraco> ara el ke falta es reconeixer l'aparell wifi
<tarraco> esk tenia fatal el pc akesta noia
<tarraco> ara ja em puk espavilar krek
<tarraco> gracies
<jordisayol> sort!
<jordisayol> RainCT: ja he trobat la manera de llista els paràmetres disponibles per a cmake, amb cmake-gui
<wifi> algu que no estigui enfeinat?
<jordisayol> bones tarraco
<wifi> bones
<wifi> ja hi torno a ser
<jordisayol> :-)
<jordisayol> digues
<wifi> no se pq em comprometo a posar l'ubuntu en altres pcs...
<jordisayol> hahaha
<wifi> res, ke ja sé kina tarjeta wifi te el coi de pc aket
<wifi> i he llegit ke amb akesta versio ke li he posat, moltes vegades hi ha problemes
<jordisayol> i perquè no descarregues un live de 10.10
<wifi> aleshores, m'he baixat els drivers en format .gz ke krek ke son els corresponents pel model de tarjeta
<wifi> pq no tinc cds
<wifi> i tinc el paketet a l'escriptori de l'altre pc
<wifi> pero no se ke fer-ne'n ara
<jordisayol> saps compilar?
<wifi>  no
<wifi> esk klar, em fot rabia pq sense internet.. no puc fer-li re del ke se fer
<wifi> ke puk fer
<jordisayol> i que faries si tinguessis connexió?
<wifi> home doncs em resulta molt mes senzill instalar-li coses i solucionar problemes
<wifi> pq tots els tutorials ke trobo a internet els trobo amb instruccions per ferho amb internet
<wifi> jo al meu pc sempre he tingut internet i no he tingut gaires problemes x fer el ke he necessitat
<jordisayol> quina és la tarja wifi de l'ordinador d'aquesta noia?
<wifi> doncs broadcom BCM4318 802.11g
<wifi> se t'akut algo?
<jordisayol> sincerament no
<wifi> jaja oks
<wifi> tranki
<wifi> merci
<jordisayol> jo et recomanaria actualitzar a ubuntu 10.10
<jordisayol> si no tens cd/dvd, podries mirar a veure si l'ordinador de la teva amiga por arrencar amb pendrive
<jordisayol> pot*
<wifi> ara he demanat un cd
<wifi> i mestik baixant el 10.10
<jordisayol> home, es que en un any els controladors poden haver millorat força
<wifi> pero he llegit i krek ke tb falla
<jordisayol> és un live cd oi?
<wifi> ke vols dir un live cd?
<wifi> joder no se reeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss
<jordisayol> un cd que al arrencar, pots fer servir el sistema operatiu que te inclòs, sense haver de instaŀlar res a l'ordinador
<wifi> si crec kes aixo
<jordisayol> molt bé
<jordisayol> doncs si funciona la wifi, segurament ja ho farà sense instaŀlar res
<wifi> esk krek ke li van tokar algo kuan enkara tenia windows i ja no li funcionava el wifi
<wifi> pero si es temes de controladors, podria funcionar igual
<jordisayol> algo de programari, o de maquinari?
<wifi> de programari
<wifi> per aixo dic, ke enkara ke li tokesin algo a windows
<wifi> no krek ke sigui aket el problema
<jordisayol> doncs nop
<wifi> pero bueno, jo els hi dic ke si, xk no li pillin mania a l'ubuntu
<wifi> jaja
<jordisayol> ta b
<jordisayol> colta, quin model exacte és?
<wifi> de ke
<jordisayol> l'ordinador de la teva (encara) amiga
<jordisayol> :-)
<wifi> acer aspire 3000
<wifi> x?
<jordisayol> per tafanegar
<wifi> be
<jordisayol> escolta wifi
<jordisayol> he vist al manual que l'ordinador aquest te un botó per activar/desactivar la wifi
<wifi> ja ho se ja
<wifi> pero no xuta
<wifi> l'apreto de mil maneres i res
<jordisayol> d'acord
<wifi> fins aki arribo
<wifi> jeje
<jordisayol> no home, a vegades
<wifi> sisi tens rao
<wifi> provare amb el 10.10
<jordisayol> ja la tens?
<wifi> si, ara posare el cd, etc
<jordisayol> sort!
<wifi> gracies..
<wifi> esk ja ha pasat a ser un repte personal
<wifi> buf em sembla ke no se m'ha gravat be aket cd
<wifi> trobo ke tinc uns dies de mala relacio amb els pcs
<wifi> instalat. pasa el mateix
<jordisayol> ho sento, potser té un problema de maquinari
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-22
<wifi> goita, he trobat aixo, mes ke re per si una altra vegada.. ke ho sapiguis
<wifi> malgrat tot no puc ferho
<wifi> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Broadcom(bcm43xx)
<jordisayol> podries instaŀlar el paquet lshw-gtk
<jordisayol> serveix per a explorar el maquinari des d'una aplicació gràfica
<jordisayol> al que ja té instaŀlat , la 9.10, a veure si mostra el dispositiu wifi i si funciona
<wifi> be, ara he pogut fer fins el punt 6
<jordisayol> pensa que és la versió 7.10 eh, te 3 anys i mig
<wifi> ja..
<wifi> aix
<wifi> esk akesta es lunika explikacio ke s'ajustava al ke necessito
<jordisayol> be, jo piro
<jordisayol> bona sort
<flixil> join #haml
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-24
<fortinux> x
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-16
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<giorgiograppa1> bona nit, si no plou
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<sergimateo> Prou que plou però plou poc; però per lo poc que plou, plou prou
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<giorgiograppa1> bona nit, sergimateo! portes paraigua? ;-)
<sergimateo> giorgiograppa1, no perquè no plou prou :P
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tots!
<SiscoGarcia> per aquí no plou... ni poc ni molt!
<wagafo> bona nit
<giorgiograppa1> bona!
<giorgiograppa1> al meu país, la pluja no sap ploure...
<wagafo> no em facis sortir a fora a veure si plou, siscogarcia
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<SiscoGarcia> OT: enhorabona a Pirata.cat per aconseguir ser membre de PPI
<rafael_carreras> Bon vespre a tothom
<giorgiograppa1> gràcies, SiscoGarcia!
<giorgiograppa1> bon vespre, rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre
<wagafo> quina puntualitat!
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, no cal filar tan prim :)
<josepgallart> bon vespre a tots
<SiscoGarcia> giorgiograppa1, de res
<giorgiograppa1> hola, josepgallart
<giorgiograppa1> SiscoGarcia: :-D
<rafael_carreras> Avui hem de parlar de la festa pangolina
<rafael_carreras> ja tenim la raella definida
<rafael_carreras> graella
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin
<rafael_carreras> i ens faltarà definir el dinar i els espais
<rafael_carreras> a veure si pot ser aquesta setmana
<giorgiograppa1> rafael_carreras: falta el més important! el dinar! :-o
<wagafo> jo faré El formulari d'inscripció i el comentem a la llista
<rafael_carreras> tornaré a parlar amb ells
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> Josep Ferrer Tura és el pare del Crazy, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<SiscoGarcia> suposant que a última hora s'hi afegissin més sessions no crec que tinguin problemes d'espai, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> Ho dic perquè l'altre cop hi va haver 3 sessions a la vegada
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no crec que hi hagi problema, em parlat que tenen aules de sobra
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<rafael_carreras> jo no tinc res més a comentar, així que parleu vosaltres :)
<wagafo> si el dinar no requereix panameny
<alexm> tenim previsió d'assistència?
<alexm> ho dic per saber si serà com l'altre cop o més modest
<alexm> perquè si ve molta gent potser caldrà força voluntaris per la install
<wagafo> perdó, l'Android juga males passades
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, espero que l'equip local també sigui nombrós i ens pugui donar un cop de mà amb la install
<wagafo> volia dir que si El dinar no requereix pagament és més fàcil
<rafael_carreras> alexm: ho preguntaré
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, l'altre cop no en va caler, ja que el vam fer a la cafeteria de l'institut
<josepgallart> si es torna a fer al gimnas jo puc tornar a les instals
<wagafo> i pot encabir tothom?
<alexm> jo també tinc previst ser a la install, tret potser de la xerrada d'en carles
<wagafo> jo no hi seré, estic de viatge
<giorgiograppa> (se m'ha tallat...)
<alexm> giorgiograppa: hauries de moure la wiki de la teva xerrada a sota del CatalanTeam
<alexm> giorgiograppa: ara és https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Enlightenment%2017%2C%20un%20escriptori%20lleuger%20i%20brillant
<giorgiograppa> a veure...
<giorgiograppa> alexm: vols dir que està directament en la general?
<giorgiograppa> ups!
<alexm> està directament a / i fa lleig
<SiscoGarcia> a part de la d'en Carles, a mi també m'interessa la xerrada del GPS... i la del Giorgio!
<giorgiograppa> uix...
<sergimateo> si em permeteu, la única objecció a la graella és la xerrada de l'amic Pepe Méndez. Si tractarà sobre Android, potser es més adient el titol "Android, més enllà de l'iPad"
<sergimateo> només els meus cinc cèntims
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, podries estirar-te una mica més
<SiscoGarcia> més de 5 ¢ vull dir :P
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, no tinc prou informació.
<wagafo> potser així com està genera més expectatives,sergimateo
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, és sobre el que he pogut llegir a la wiki
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, només era una broma
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, :P
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a la presentació de moment estic embolicat però espero fer alguna petita modificació
<SiscoGarcia> bàsicament serà com la que hi ha enllaçada hores d'ara
<alexm> si em permeteu un OT, vaig provar el pinpoint de GNOME per fer presentacions i mola força
<alexm> ja ve amb la precise
<SiscoGarcia> miraré de provar-lo abans de la festa i si de cas faré la presentació amb ell
<alexm> rafael_carreras: en pau hi serà o m'espavilo per muntar el sorteig jo sol?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: no ho sé si hi serà, però sempre hi és, oi? :-)
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: si ja la tens feta potser no et val la pena, però sinó pots provar-lo, sobretot si vols posar moltes fotos i fer animacions i transicions
<alexm> rafael_carreras: a lloret no va venir, però ja li preguntaré demà
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, doncs la idea era no tocar gaire l'actual, que no té fotos ni animacions però de tota manera el provaré a veure què
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: no t'hi matis, només era per donar-lo a conèixer
<alexm> rafael_carreras: del tema miralls per la install en sabeu res?
<alexm> crec que l'altre cop ja els tenien ells, oi?
<rafael_carreras> doncs no, m'ho apunto per preguntar
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, sí que els tenien
<rafael_carreras> però ara ja no hi és el profe que ara viu a les terres de l'ebre
<rafael_carreras> acacha
<alexm> ho dic perquè el meu portàtil no sé si donarà per gaires usuaris concurrents
<rafael_carreras> preguntaré juntament amb el volum de gent
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, vols dir que no hi haurà algú altre que ho mantingui?
<rafael_carreras> l'efecte que em fa de moment és que no
<alexm> miraré d'actualitzar els meus miralls per si de cas, però almenys ens haurien de deixar un switch i cables per la gent de la install
<alexm> vull dir que sent una escola, espero que no calgui que porti jo el material
<SiscoGarcia> no crec que calgui
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, ho deixem aquí?
<SiscoGarcia> potser sí
<alexm> d'acord, demà persegueixo en pau
<SiscoGarcia> la propera reunió ja serà l'última abans de la festa
<rafael_carreras> i jo el pare :)
<alexm> :)
<giorgiograppa> sembla que aneu de cacera... ;-)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs jo el gendre :P
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<sergimateo> jo persegueixo al sogre
<rafael_carreras> vinga va, bona nit
<josepgallart> jo la jove :P
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, el sogre del gendre no és el pare?
<giorgiograppa> au
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################################
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> vinga, bona nit
<alexm> bona nit equip
<josepgallart> bona nit
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, no ho se pero ho havia de dir
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> és clar!
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, total si al sobre li treus la s es queda en...
<sergimateo> merda, m'ha quedat malament el joc de paraules...
<SiscoGarcia> sabieu que un nen de 13 anys, fill de toxicòman i disminuïda psíquica, s'ha disparat un tret al peu amb arma de foc?
<sergimateo> si al sogre li treus la s es queda en ogre :P
<SiscoGarcia> ara pillo :)
<sergimateo> apa, bona nit!!!
<SiscoGarcia> au nois, fins una altra
<giorgiograppa> au, bona nit a tothom!
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-17
<problema> hola
<blava> hola?
<problema> tinc un problema i es que vull instalar ubuntu 11.10 a l'ordinador i el tinc en un cd
<problema> pero quan obro el pc no arrenca la imatge del cd
<problema> alguna solucio?¿
<jordisayol> problema: has de fer que l'ordinador arrenqui amb la unitat de cd. segurament cal modificar la bios
<problema> ja u e fet
<problema> i ni aixi
<jordisayol> doncs no ho deus haver fet massa bé
<problema> tinc una versio anterior instalada d'ubuntu
<problema> pot ser un problema?¿
<jordisayol> nop, no té res a veure
<jordisayol> si arrenques l'ordinador amb l'ubuntu més antic i poses el cd, el pot llegir correctament?
<problema> no u e probat
<problema> ara estic probant d'instalarlo amb el wubi
<jordisayol> doncs fes la prova, no sigui que el problema sigui que la unitat de cd no pugui llegir-lo
<problema> gracies
<problema> i quan arrenco el pc en el grub em surten moltes versions de l'ubuntu vell
<problema> com faig per borrarles
<jordisayol> doncs per això cal eliminar els kernels en desús
<problema> i com es fa aixo?
<jordisayol> doncs primer cal esbrinar quin és el kernel que fas servir, i per tan, el que no s'ha d'esborrar de cap manera
<jordisayol> els hi ve de mena
<jordisayol> ups, entrada incorrecte :-[
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-18
<liamato> ola dbon dia
<liamato> tinc un problema amb l'ubuntu
<liamato> i a algu
<tsdgeos> jo hi soc
<tsdgeos> bona tarda
<liamato> tinc un problema
<liamato> en un ordinador em surt un error i em diu que reinstali l'ubuntu
<liamato> fins aqui bé peró intento fer un disc USB i no o reinstala
<liamato> que tinc de fer??
<tsdgeos> doncs ni idea
<tsdgeos> no dones gaires detalls
<tsdgeos> i mai he tingut aquest problema
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-20
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> hola?
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> Algú en sap de drupal?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-22
<uriol_> hola
<uriol_> bona dia
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-16
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> Hola josepgallart
<josepgallart> hola wagafo
<wagafo> A veure si apareix el Rafael, sinó podem fer nosaltres la reunió, sols es tracta de comentar com es tanca la graella de la festa raring
<wagafo> Finalment podràs ser-hi a la festa, oi?
<josepgallart> jo no ser si podre venir
<josepgallart> suposo que si pero....
<wagafo> Ah d'acord, és que havia vist que t'has anotat
<josepgallart> si pero ara torno a tenir dubtes, es una cuestio de una sortida que teniem que fer amb la roser que se avia anulat pero no es segur sembla
<josepgallart> em vaig precipitar apuntantme dons ting ganes de venir :)
<wagafo> D'acord, a veure...
<wagafo> Fem reunió o esperem una mica més a veure si ve el Rafael?
<josepgallart> com volguis, sembla que tenim el Alex Muntada per aqui
<alexm> deixeu-me que li foti un ping
<alexm> he cridat l'atenció d'en rafael al gtalk
<alexm> però està absent, a veure si torna
<josepgallart> li e enviat un missatge al movil
<wagafo> Si voleu comencem: un tema és qui fa la presentació de 15 minuts de l'inici de la festa, Josep descartat perquè no és segur que hi sigui, la vols fer tu, alexm?
<alexm> xD
<alexm> et podria dir el mateix ;)
<wagafo> Sí, és clar, també hi ha dos buits: una xerrada i un taller
<alexm> però crec que hem d'aconseguir que la faci algú altre
<alexm> algú que no l'hagi feta mai
<josepgallart> si al final vinc, ja la faré, pero no es segur que pugui venir
<wagafo> No hi ha massa d'on escollir...
<wagafo> Jo vaig fer la de l'última festa
<alexm> wagafo: tu que tens la llista d'inscrits, hi ha algú de l'equip que vingui a banda de nosaltres 4?
<wagafo> De moment no
<josepgallart> estem en hores baixes :-(
<wagafo> Doncs la faig jo si voleu, si tens alguna presentació feta alexm me la passes...
<alexm> uf, les que tinc són molt antigues
<josepgallart> http://www.slideshare.net/josepgallart/edit_my_uploads
<alexm> la cosa és que tinc una mà enguixada i no em resulta gaire fàcil treballar a l'ordinador
<josepgallart> si et servex alguna
<alexm> i sincerament em fa mandra preparar res en aquestes condicions
<alexm> puc parlar els 15 minuts però no faria cap presentació
<wagafo> Dons la faig, passeu-me el que tingueu
<wagafo> Per als buits de la graella teniu algun suggeriment>?
<josepgallart> e intentat que vingeisn una gent pero encare no tinc confirmacio
<wagafo> josegallart: qui son?
<josepgallart> Linkat
<wagafo> Ah, el Joan de Gràcia?
<josepgallart> sip
<wagafo> I encara no ha confirmat?
<josepgallart> no
<josepgallart> es probvable que no tinguin temps
<wagafo> També els podríem dir als de Debian, està per sortir la nova estable i això no passa tots els anys
<josepgallart> estaria molt be
<wagafo> Suposo que els agradaria parlar de Debian en general i de l'estable
<wagafo> alexm: tens contacte amb la colla de Debian?
<alexm> sí
<alexm> crec que estaria bé una xerrada sobre la poca presència de dones a les comunitats
<alexm> li puc preguntar a la mònica si li ve de gust, què us sembla?
<wagafo> alexm: bon tema, em sembla molt bon tema
<josepgallart> molt bona idea
<alexm> d'acord, doncs ja li pregunto
<wagafo> El que passa és que no sé si li interessarà a l'audiència, us sembla que sí?
<alexm> quin tipus d'audiència tindrem?
<wagafo> Suposo que molts nois i noies que estan fent el grau superior d'informàtica
<wagafo> És un institut
<wagafo> De moment hi ha 19 anotats i una sola és noia
<alexm> aleshores em sembla un tema prou adequat, no?
<wagafo> D'acord, a mi em sembla apropiat
<wagafo> Doncs quedem que li proposem a la Mònica a veure si ho vol fer.  Per al taller teniu algun suggeriment?
<josepgallart> no
<wagafo> Jo podria fer un de triatge d'errors o un de traduccions, però hi ha dos problemes: 1) interessa?, 2) s'ha de saber anglès
<josepgallart> si queden hores lliures o podries fer, al alumnes es posible que els interesi
<josepgallart> i se suposa que saben angles
<wagafo> Bé, li proposaré al Rafael a veure què li sembla
<wagafo> Doncs tanquem la reunió, penso que hem tractat tots els temes
<josepgallart> molt be!!
<josepgallart> si no ens veiem que vagui molt be
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-18
<tsanchez> Hola a tothom :)
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-14
<pmunoz> Bones!
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-16
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> bona nit, tinc visita, aneu fent
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> primer valorarem la passada ugj
<rafael_carreras> on vam treballar, cadascú al seu aire, la veritat
<rafael_carreras> però vam treballar tots
<rafael_carreras> èrem 5 persones, incluent-hi els dos del TEB
<rafael_carreras> no va ser cap èxit de participació, però si es tracta de fer feina, se'n va fer
<wagafo> d'acord
<wagafo> està bé fer-Les tot i que duguem pocs
<rafael_carreras> jo penso igual
<rafael_carreras> sinó, la feina difícilmemt s'hagués fet
<rafael_carreras> bé, el segon punt són les ponències per la festa
<rafael_carreras> el josepgallart ja s'ha ofert per la primera xerrada :-)
<rafael_carreras> i el Joan de Gràcia per fer la xerrada de Linkat
<rafael_carreras> així que ja en tenim dues
<josepgallart> vaig llegir que algu avia demanat xerrades de nivell baix, esperava que avui ampliesiu la informacio
<josepgallart> per decidir que faig
<rafael_carreras> el siscogarcia diu que n'hi ha unes quantes més per confirmar
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: el sisco diu que els assistents seran professors d'institut dels voltants i alumnes
<rafael_carreras> i diu que no en saben gaire
<rafael_carreras> la idea seria convéncer-los que es passin a linkat-ubuntu
<josepgallart> pensava que al institut tots son usuaris
<rafael_carreras> sí, a l'intitut sí, però a fora ja no, i tampoc a cap institut de Lleida
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> bé, pensava que el sisco ens explicaria una mica quines xerrades hi ha previstes
<rafael_carreras> però que consti que ja em va avisar que ho posaria al wiki després de setmana santa
<rafael_carreras> així que esperarem
<rafael_carreras> la cosa és que sembla que està tot controlat
<rafael_carreras> també havien de venir del TEB a fer una xerrada, a veure si els acabo de convéncer
<josepgallart> que us sembla si faig una introducció a Lubuntu  explicant la fi del suport de XP?
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem
<rafael_carreras> ui, no t'havia vist, josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla molt bé
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> els del TEB ho estan fent amb xubuntu
<josepgallart> dons adjudicat
<josepgallart> es que ara no tinc portatil amb UBUNTU, per presentar la nova versio
<wagafo> perdó que no poc estar gaire
<rafael_carreras> perquè a molts instituts això de l'XP serà un problema
<josepgallart> si ja es un problema
<rafael_carreras> bé, ara sí que ja estem
<rafael_carreras> au, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-20
<oriol> hola
<oriol> necessito instal.lar un servidor a la meva botiga per arrancar applicacio de rails
<oriol> agraïria un cop de ma
<oriol> ?
<rafael_carreras> hola oriol
<rafael_carreras> instal·laràs ubuntu server?
<oriol> en ppi si, però ho puc fer amb el desktop?
<rafael_carreras> sí, potser hauràs d'instal·lar paquets després, però sí
<rafael_carreras> és a dir, els programes pel servidor
<oriol> es clar
<oriol> pq coneixes algun hosting de rails que estigui bé?
<rafael_carreras> jo no, però si preguntes a la llista de correu, algú en deu conéixer
<oriol> d'acord
<oriol> doncs moltes gràcies! ja aniré buscant (haig de marxar)
<rafael_carreras> adéu
#ubuntu-cat 2015-04-19
<gerarnan> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2016-04-21
<ZaZ> m'ho munto amb ubuntu!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-04-24
<metallic> Què, com va anar la festa d'instal·lació de la nova versió de l'Ubuntu? :)
<metallic> @.@
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-19
<Pol> Hola?
<Pol> Bonjour, mezod
<mezod> bones
<Pol> VPN, probablement?
<mezod> ^^
<Pol> El servidor em diu que estàs connectat desde França
<mezod> dec estar contectat a un server frances
<Pol> 😄ok
<mezod> o amb una mica de sort ja ens hem independitzat d'espanya pero encara no saben on som
<Pol> Dons mira, aviam si es això 😂
<Pol> Tornant al tema que m'ha portat aquí, que hem podries fer 5 cèntims del que es cou per aquí
<Pol> ?
<Pol> Demà revisaré el registre. Molt bona nit! I gràcies per tot! 😄😁😪
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-20
<Pol> Una altre bona nit
<Pol> Una pregunta mezod: qui ets😄? No em refereixo al nom sinó que quin càrrec/funció/relació tens amb el LoCo català
<Pol_> Woops
<Pol_> Dons ja ens veurem demà!
<Pol_> Revisaré el registre😄
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-21
<Pol> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-22
<Pol> Bona nit!  🌃 😃
<Pol> En mezod està connectat? O és que s'ha quedat estabornit sobre el teclat?😂
<mezod> ei
<Pol> Home! Ja pensava que et queia malament!
<mezod> no sempre estic a l'aguait
<Pol> 	Una pregunta mezod: qui ets😄? No em refereixo al nom sinó que quin càrrec/funció/relació tens amb el LoCo català
<Pol> Jeje😁 no pasa res home!
<mezod> cap relació
<mezod> orbito projectes catalans a la xarxa des de fa molts anys
<mezod> i com que treballo amb ubuntu doncs estic per aqui
<mezod> pero aixo ja no es el que era :_
<Pol> Així dons, tenim els mateixos motius per estar per aquí
<Pol> Em dedico a fer programes, i la llibertat que m'ha otorgat Ubuntu és el meu motiu
<mezod> :)
<Pol> Hem tornaré a conectar en uns instants, que hi ha una amburguesa gegant que m'espera!
<mezod> que aprofiti!
<Pol> 8
<Pol> I'm backup!
<Pol> Ara si
<Pol_> Mezod! Estaràs a la Ubuntu install party?
<mezod> no
<Pol_> Oooohh. Però no pasa res
<Pol_> Era per saber si et veuria
<Pol_> A tu que et va portar a utilitzar Ubuntu
<Pol_> ?
<Pol_> ౦౪౦
<mezod> ei, doncs no ho se
<mezod> vaig provar varies distros
<mezod> al principi feia servir més debian
<mezod> però la majoria de servers més estables ara funcionen amb ubuntu
<mezod> i és més senzill així que ja m'està bé
<mezod> no sóc un power user ni res, pero m'hi sé moure per a tenir les meves webs/apps funcionant
<Pol_> Ostres! Alguna cosa que agi pogut veure?
<mezod> la ultima tonterieta que he fet es https://everydaycheck.com
<mezod> marxo, ja parlem
<Pol_> Quin estilàs!
<Pol_> Ok!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-18
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqIdXwoM__0&fbclid=IwAR1DM9UGPDiw1hGIu-vZ0_BtXLWGwkkhBsYyeZe0auW3juaXkg9a9stAFn8
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> mola el vídeo @josepgallart
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> d'altra banda, si no vaig errat hui s'ha alliberat l'ubuntu 19.04: https://www.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-19
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El nou Ubuntu 19.04 | Des de la Mediterrània … https://desdelamediterrania.cat/2019/04/19/el-nou-ubuntu-19-04/
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-13
<rcarreras> la contrasenya és xutiflautis
 * rcarreras sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/ewiJhtoOEkhvlwpqTgszyyUq >
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mecatxis, se m'ha passat. Com ha anat la cosa?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ha anat bé, ja tenim dos ponents que saben com fer la cosa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> però ens agradaria fer una altra prova amb més gent
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Hi ha temes proposats?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, mira al wiki, hi ha VOIP, Block chain i UBports.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Interessant.
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-15
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Esteu preparats? Demà és release candidate la 20.04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I queda una setmana
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uoooooo! Tanmateix, havent de treballar via Internet durant tot el que queda de curs, no sé si m'atreviré a actualitzar la versió: no vull córrer riscos.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo fa no sé quant que la vaig instal·lar a un tàtil... va molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bo és saber-ho.
